# RIP Gabrielle



## Gabby (Apr 8, 2008)

This is Gabrielle, 2 weeks ago she was hopping a bit funny, so we did an xray of her spine and legs, xray showed arthritis in her knees, some in her hocks, some in her back. They also showed an area in her spine that looked like a tumor, and a cancerous spot in her lungs.

She was not showing and effects of the cancer in her lungs, no labored breathing or anything, in fact she was acting normal and spunky minus hopping a bit odd. 

Vet said since she's doing so well lets put her on pain meds let me know if she starts to decline. if she is still doing well in 2 weeks we will re xray her chest. 

I know that by that comment she didn't expect her to make it 2 weeks with out labored breathing starting. 

April 1st(a week and a day after xrays)she started to drag a leg off an on and by april 3rd she was dragging both. She was still spunky and still breathing fine, but her suspected spinal tumor had taken over her spine, and the vet and I sent her over rainbow bridge.

in the words of the vet, "you know it's hard to let them go when they look so good, but a blessing is at least it was her legs that went first to make the decision, and she was still happy instead of the cancer in her chest taking over and going out distressed, and painful with agonal breaths"

She will be very missed by us, and her 2 daughters who have live with her for 8 years. They are coping, but not 100% back to themselves, at least they have each others, but they have never known life with out their mother until now.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry.

Binky Free at the Bridge Gabrielle.:rainbow:

You will be missed.

Susan:angelandbunny:


----------



## Marietta (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost Gabrielle. She looks so lovely in this beautiful picture of hers. On the other hand, Gabrielle is so lucky to have lived a long and full life and have gone so gracefully without pain and agony. I'm sure she'll be remembered by all of you.

Her daughters shall need extra love and hugs, they shall be missing her, at least for some time.

Marietta


----------



## Leaf (Apr 8, 2008)

((hugs))

She was beautiful.


----------



## Flashy (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm facing a similar thing, and really feel for you.

Gabrielle was a beautiful girl and was lucky to have been loved for so long by someone so caring and considerate to her needs. The fact you knew when the time was right for her, shows that.

RIP Gabrielle, have your body healed and run and play at Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Gabby, I'm so sorry. I know how hard it must be to lose her. I'm glad you did catch it early so she didn't suffer. 

I always feel better knowing when they did have a long bunny life. She had 9 long years - I wish it had been 90 tho.


----------



## timetowaste (Apr 8, 2008)

Binky free Gabrielle  You are loved and missed very much!!! :rainbow:


----------



## Gabby (Apr 8, 2008)

thank you all very much for your kind replies. They are all special each and every one of them, but I have to confess Gabs was extra special, and we even shared our name..

She was a fearless bun, if she heard someone knock at the door, she'd go look to see who it was, if a loud noise happened instead of running she'd go investigate,, good thing she was never a wild bun those qualities would have cut her down early in life. She was one I could do anything to and she'd let me, she just loved attention, animals and people. She was the best mother ever, and one the best buns ever. a difficult loss all around.


----------



## polly (Apr 8, 2008)

I am so sorry 

Binky free Gabrielle :rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh Gabby, I am so sorry. Gabrielle was very special - I know she will be a great loss.

God Bless, little girl.

Jan


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gabrielle. She was a lovely girl and a special pet. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

I am so sorry Gabby. :hug:

It was her time, and she didn't have to suffer a prolonged decline in her quality of life. 
She now has a special assignment at Rainbow Bridge. Anyone that comes knocking at Heaven's Gate,Gabs will be the first to answer the door.

Binky Free Gabrielle. ink iris:


----------



## Gabby (Apr 8, 2008)

thank you all, i read the replies about an hour before i replied because my nose started to tingle, you know when you are very touched and just before tears start.. but i do thank everyone for their kind words. 

I know I'm not around here much, and when I am, I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but it means alot to me your expressions of condolences.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Apr 8, 2008)

What a beautiful girl! I'm so sorry for your loss. She was loved, and she knew that, and that's the most important thing in the world....

Binky-free at the Bridge, Gabrielle!:rainbow:


----------



## FallingStar (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  What a pretty girl! 

:tears2:

Binky Free Sweet Girl, Binky Free. :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 8, 2008)

*:hug:*

*Gabby wrote: *


> thank you all, i read the replies about an hour before i replied because my nose started to tingle, you know when you are very touched and just before tears start.. but i do thank everyone for their kind words.
> 
> I know I'm not around here much, and when I am, I'm more of a lurker than a poster, but it means alot to me your expressions of condolences.


----------



## cheryl (Apr 8, 2008)

Awww i'm ever so so sorry to hear this sad news 

I had to put my Marshmallow to sleep for similar reasons in Sept 07...i miss her oh so very much...she was one bunny that i adored like crazy...it broke my heart to lose her 



Sleep peacefully little one

Cheryl


----------



## slavetoabunny (Apr 9, 2008)

RIP Gabrielle. You were a beautiful and much loved little bunny.


----------



## JimD (Apr 9, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

binky free gabs...



ray::rainbow::dutch


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------

